# Flax or Flax with "High Lignan"?



## Mudge (Sep 14, 2002)

Flax or Flax with "High Lignan"? Not sure what the differences are, the price is the same.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 14, 2002)

High lignan oil costs more and it is actually cheaper to make, they simply leave some of the seed sludge in the oil!  Hence the 'lignans!"

We had a post on this a few months ago.  if you have a genetic pre-disposition to cancer, the extra dollar or two for the high lignan oil may be worth is over the course of years.

Just shake well before using! 


DP

ps... the price is usually higher, check the ounces in each


----------



## Mudge (Sep 14, 2002)

Hmm


----------



## NickB (Sep 14, 2002)

"We had a post on this a few months ago. if you have a genetic pre-disposition to cancer, the extra dollar or two for the high lignan oil may be worth is over the course of years."

What do you mean? Why ?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 15, 2002)

Organic Lignan Flaxseed Oil



> Q: What is high lignan flax oil?
> 
> A: Instead of giving the freshly pressed oil time to let the fine seed material settle to the bottom, the oil is simply filled into bottles with seed material still in the oil. It has more lignans (but less oil) because of the seed material, in which the lignans are more abundant than in the oil, but such "dirty" oil is not the preferable source of lignans.
> 
> ...


From Udos


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks w8! 


DP


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

I did notice this product when purchasing the rounds of supplements.  One thing I also noticed about Flax with Lignan was taste.  Now, I know they never advertised, "taste like candy" or "take alone" but eeeyuucckk, it just turned my protein drink into almost sour milk.  I used the recommended dosage but I did lower all of the other ingredients.  I guess I should take it like a man.   

I used Barlean's.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 21, 2002)

The below study suggests ground flaxseed is on level with nolvadex/tamoxifen. 

Thompson LU, Li T, Chen J, Goss PE Nutritional Sciences, University of Toronto, Toronto, ON, Canada; Medical Oncology, Princess Margaret Hospital, Toronto, ON, Canada 

Epidemiological studies and biological properties of mammalian lignans derived from plant precursors (phytoestrogens) suggest that they may have anticancer potential. Flaxseed, the richest source of mammalian lignan precursors, has previously been shown to reduce the mammary tumor number and growth of established tumors in rats. 

The aim of this study was to examine, in a randomized double blind, placebo controlled, prospective clinical trial, the effects of dietary flaxseed on tumor biology, urinary lignan excretion and side effects in patients with newly diagnosed breast tumors. 

Patients were randomized to either a 25g flaxseed containing muffin (6 pre-, 17 post-menopausal) or a control (placebo) muffin (4 pre-, 12 post-menopausal). At initial diagnostic core biopsy and at definitive surgery, (a) tissues were analyzed for rate of tumor cell proliferation(Ki67 labeling index and score), c-erB-2 expression, and estrogen (ER) and progesterone (PR) receptor levels, (b) 24-hr urine samples were collected and analyzed for lignans, and (c) 3-day diet records were analyzed for nutrient intake. 

Side effects were monitored. Mean treatment times were 39 and 38 days in the placebo and flaxseed groups, respectively. 

In postmenopausal women, significant reductions (21-33%) in Ki67 labeling index (p<.036) and scores (p<.029) and in the c-erB-2 expression (p<.040) were observed in the flaxseed group but not in the placebo group. These changes are comparable to those seen with tamoxifen using similar study protocol. No significant differences in the ER and PR levels and in caloric and macronutrient intakes were seen between groups and between pre- and post- treatment periods. 

Significantly higher post-treatment urinary lignan excretion was observed in the flaxseed group compared with placebo and with pre-treatment levels. No significant adverse effects of flaxseed were reported. This study showed, for the first time, the potential of dietary modification with flaxseed and its components such as the lignans, in reducing tumor growth in patients with breast cancer comparable to the effects seen with preoperative tamoxifen. 

They used ground flaxseeds in this study (flax meal). You can buy flax meal but it goes bad quickly so the best way in my opinion is grind them in a coffee grinder and throw them in your oatmeal. Before grinding the seed's shell protects it and it will keep that way for a long time--once ground I think you only have roughly 48 hours (could be wrong on that--its something like that) before they go rancid--its cheaper and easier to just buy the seeds and grind them then to buy flaxseed meal 


Will Brink:" The implication of the above study is obvious for women, but men reading this should see the clear potential benefits: flax seeds and high lignan flax oil may be a natural anti estrogen as powerful as Nolvadex and would explain why I have seen reductions in gyno in men taking high amounts of flax oil"


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks for that Mudge 

BTW...you can extend it's shelf life by storing it in the freezer.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Sep 21, 2002)

Somebody needs to look into Flax and arachadonic acid??? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Somebody needs to look into Flax and arachadonic acid???
> 
> DP




**


Many skin disorders are influenced by the ratio of pro- and anti-inflammatory prostaglandins present in the body. Prostaglandins are hormone-like substances that regulate cell functions, including inflammation of the skin. Some prostaglandins intensify and increase the inflammatory response while others reduce it, acting as anti-inflammatories. 

Series 1 and 3 prostaglandins are anti-inflammatories whereas series 2 prostaglandins are inflamatory and are produced from a fatty acid called arachidonic acid. They are commonly found in animal foods (especially red meat). Prostaglandins are significantly influenced by dietary factors.The more animal fats consumed in the diet, the more arachidonic acid in the cell membranes and blood, and the higher the inflammatory chemical levels. 

Protaglandin metabolism can be manipulated by altering the type and balance of oils or fats fed in the diet.The basic goal is to(1) reduce arachidonic acid levels since inflammatory prostaglandins are produced from arachidonic acid and/or  (2) increase the level of fatty acids such as omega 3 (flax oil and EPA fish oil). Once consumed, essential fatty acids go through a complex series of steps to convert into prostaglandins. 

Series 1 anti-inflammatory prostaglandins are produced from dihomogamma-linoleic acid (DGLA) an omega 6 fatty acid  which is considered anti-inflammatory. Evening primrose, borage and black currant oils all contain gamma-linoleic acid (GLA), which is the precursor for DGLA. Although these fatty acids help make the anti-inflammatory  prostaglandins they are also a potential precursor for arachidonic acid which triggers inflammation.  

Although arachidonic acid can be produced internally by the body from the omega 6 fatty acid DGLA, the enzyme that performs this synthesis prefers omega 3 oils, so a large amount of arachidonic acid can be diet derived.In other words, DGLA omega 6 fatty acids have the ability to cause inflammatory reactions. 

Series 3 prostaglandins are also considered anti-inflammatory and are produced from eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) which is derived from the primary omega fatty acid most commonly found in flax seed oil. It can also be found preformed in cold water fatty fish caught in the wild (not farm raised) such as mackerel, sardines, salmon and tuna. EPA is made by algae, plankton and seaweed consumed by these fish. EPAcan be either made in the body from flax oil, or consumed preformed in fish oils. These series 3 anti-inflammatories counterbalance the inflammatory prostaglandins and help to return normal functioning of the skin. 
When a cell is damaged, arachidonic acid is released from the cell membrane and is metabolized by enzymes into substances which increase itching and inflammation. EPA is also released when a cell is damaged and competes with arachidonic acid for the same metabolic enzymes. Unfortunately many physiological conditions may inhibit the delta-6-desaturase enzyme, which is necessary to convert dietary fatty acids into prostaglandins. Excessive dietary fats, zinc deficiency and the release of adrenaline due to stress may reduce the functioning ability of this enzyme. 

Supplementation with evening primrose oil, black currant oil or borage oil (sources of omega 6 GLA) or fish oils (such as salmon oil a source of omega 3 EPA) bypass the potentially weak enzyme. However, for GLA supplementation to be effective, one would have to simultaneously restrict animal protein in the diet and supplement with omega 3 oils to help avoid any potential conversion into inflammatory prostaglandins.


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 21, 2002)

Flax Seed and Immune System
Flaxseed contains two components that favourably affect the immune system: alpha-linolenic acid (ALA), an essential omega-3 fatty acid, and lignans, a type of phytoestrogen. These components affect immune cells and mediators of the immune response such as eicosanoids and cytokines. ALA, for example, suppresses the proliferation of peripheral blood mononuclear lymphocytes and the delayed hypersensitivity response to certain antigens.1 Recent research suggests that ALA and lignans in flaxseed modulate the immune response and may play a beneficial role in the clinical management of autoimmune diseases.2, 3 
Flaxseed Effects on the Immune System
The ALA component of flaxseed influences immunity -- the body's ability to defend itself successfully against foreign substances -- through its effects on membrane phospholipids and the production of eicosanoids and cytokines. Lignans influence certain mediators of the immune response.

ALA and other omega-3 fatty acids influence the immune response by altering the fatty acid composition of membrane phospholipids, which in turn significantly affects eicosanoid production. ALA in flaxseed increases phospholipid ALA, EPA and DHA levels in mononuclear cells,4 neutrophils,5 lipoproteins,5, 6 and platelets7. This change in membrane phospholipid content results in reduced biosynthesis of arachidonic acid from linoleic acid and decreased production of the proinflammatory eicosanoids, leukotriene B4 (LTB4) and thromboxane A2 (TXA2),9 shown in the Figure. Increasing the ALA and omega-3 fatty acid content of membrane phospholipids enhances the biosynthesis of prostaglandin I3 (PGI3) and other eicosanoids of the 3- and 5-series that are less inflammatory.10

Eicosanoids are a group of biologically active compounds derived from polyunsaturated fatty acids such as arachidonic acid.9 In rats, mice and cynomolgus monkeys, ALA suppresses tissue levels of arachidonic acid and the biosynthesis of eicosanoids, but not to the same extent as EPA and DHA.8, 11, 12 In humans, prostaglandin biosynthesis is also influenced by ALA intake. In one study, six healthy women consumed isocaloric formula diets providing a constant amount of linoleic acid and different amounts of ALA (0%, 4% and 8% of total energy); each formula diet was consumed for two weeks. Total prostaglandin biosynthesis decreased nearly 50% at the highest ALA intake level.13 In a study of a single male subject, the urinary excretion of metabolites of TXA2 and PGI2 decreased 34% during the seven week period in which the subject consumed a mix of flaxseed and canola oils.14 In another study, PGE2 and thromboxane B2 production was inhibited significantly when subjects (28 healthy men) consumed a flaxseed oil-based diet for eight weeks.4

Cytokines are soluble proteins liberated from immune cells in response to injury, infection or exposure to foreign substances.15 Two cytokines that contribute to inflammation are tumour necrosis factor (TNF) and interleukin-1 (IL-1). Both are present in rheumatoid joints and contribute to the tissue pathology of rheumatoid arthritis;16 and they stimulate the release of platelet-activating factor, a potent mediator of inflammation. 
The production of TNF and IL-2 by macrophages is influenced by dietary ALA and the ALA to linoleic acid ratio.17 Consumption of a flaxseed-oil based diet for eight weeks, for example, resulted in an inhibition of TNF and IL-1 34 production of about 77-81% in a study of 28 healthy men.4 Several studies have demonstrated significant reductions in TNF and IL-1 levels in humans consuming omega-3 fatty acids.18

Flaxseed may prove useful in the nutritional management of patients with autoimmune diseases. For example, systemic lupus erythematosus (SLE) is an inflammatory disease that occurs mainly in young women. It is characterized by a variety of clinical findings, including inflammation of the kidney (nephritis). Studies show that patients with SLE exhibit increased production of platelet-activating factor (PAF), a mediator of immune response and promoter of platelet aggregation.19 
Dietary flaxseed has provided significant benefits in animal models of lupus nephritis and in patients with this condition.3 In one study of nine patients with lupus nephritis, PAF-induced platelet aggregation was inhibited and renal function improved when subjects consumed 15 to 45 g flaxseed/day for four weeks.20 The lignan component of flaxseed is believed to be responsible for this effect.21 

Flaxseed favourably influences immune response. The flaxseed component, ALA, alters membrane phospholipids, inhibits arachidonic acid biosynthesis from linoleic acid, inhibits the production of proinflammatory eicosanoids from arachidonic acid, and suppresses lymphocyte proliferation and cytokine production.22, 23 Flaxseed lignans are potent inhibitors of platelet-activating factor, a mediator of inflammation.3 Through these effects, flaxseed has the potential to be used for the treatment of disorders characterized in part by activated lymphocytes and a hyper-stimulated immune response. Such disorders include rheumatoid arthritis, psoriasis, multiple sclerosis and systemic lupus erythematosus.3, 24

References
1. Kelley DS, et al. Am J Clin Nutr. 1991;53:40-46.
2. Blackburn GL. Proc Soc Exp Biol Med. 1992;200:183-188.
3. Parbtani A and Clark WF. In: Flaxseed in Human Nutrition. Cunnane SC and Thompson LU, eds. Champaign, IL: AOCS Press, 1995, pp. 244-260.
4. Caughey GE, et al. Am J Clin Nutr. 1996;63:116-122.
5. Mantzioris E, et al. Am J Clin Nutr. 1994;59:1304-1309.
6. Cunnane SC, et al. Am J Clin Nutr. 1994;61:62-68.
7. Ferrier LK, et al. Am J Clin Nutr. 1995;62:81-86.
8. Whelan J, et al. Lipids. 1991;26:119-126.
9. Wallace JL and Chin BC. Proc Soc Exp Biol Med. 1997;214:192-203.
10. Calder PC, et al. Immunology. 1992;75:108-115.
11. Hwang D. FASEB J. 1989;3:2052-2061.
12. Wu D, et al. Am J Clin Nutr. 1996;63:273-280.
13. Adam O, et al. J Lipid Res. 1986;27:421-426.
14. Ferretti A and Flanagan VP. Prostaglandins Leukot Essent Fatty Acids. 1996;54:451-455.
15. Abbas AK, et al. Cellular and Molecular Immunology. Philadelphia, PA: W. B. Saunders Company, 1994, pp. 9-10, 240-260.
16. Arend WP and Dayer J-M. Arthritis Rheum. 1990;33:305-315.
17. Watanabe S, et al. Life Sci. 1991;48:2013-2020.
18. Endres S. Lipids. 1996;31(Suppl):S239-S242.
19. Tetta C, et al. Int Arch Allergy Appl Immunol. 1990;91:244-256.
20. Clark WF, et al. Kidney Int. 1995;48:475-480.
21. Ingram AJ, et al. Am J Kidney Dis. 1995;25:320-329.
22. Leaf A and Weber PC. N Engl J Med. 1988;318:549-557.
23. Nair SSD, et al. J Nutr. 1997;127:383-393.
24. Blok WL, et al. J Nutr. 1996;126:1515-1533.


----------



## miamiguns (Sep 21, 2002)

Great information peeps.  

I want to add flax oil to my diet.   Where is the best place to buy this stuff.  I'm talking best price catagory cause my funds at the moment are thin.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 21, 2002)

I bought mine at www.proteinfactory.com I believe it was 32 oz regular flax for $15


----------



## miamiguns (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I bought mine at www.proteinfactory.com I believe it was 32 oz regular flax for $15



Thanks for the help Mudge.  Your product actually is unrefined flax oil.  DP made it sound like it was gold.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I finally received it today (opposite sides of the coast from distro). Flax immediately seems to taste worse than the extra virgin olive oil I have, but less aftertaste and it almost has a kind of walnutty flavor to it so in a way its not so bad, even though it still has that discusting fishy oil texture to it


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2002)

I remember on some natural healing sites awhile back, flax mixed with high protein (as cottage cheese) was used for people trying to heal from cancers etc, what is it about flax that is so "magical" just that it helps the body to help strengthen itself with vital things we're missing from our diets?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 26, 2003)




----------



## Monolith (May 29, 2003)

hey, youre getting some fiber from the lignans too, right?

anyway... doesnt anyone else like the taste of flax?  i always put a tbsp or two over my brown rice... and it tastes GREAT!  give it a try.


----------



## Mudge (May 29, 2003)

Haven't tried it on rice, a little is walnutty in flavor, but more and it leaves an aftertaste that isn't my favorite.


----------



## fuzzymonk (Jun 18, 2003)

How to most people take the Flax Oil?  Normally mix it in (or on) other foods (like with the rice) or do most people just down a tbsp of the stuff?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

Most of us throw it in our protein shakes.  I also put it in my tuna or I just down it.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 18, 2003)

If you are deciding between regular flax and high lignan flax, choose fish oil.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2003)

I would choose a mix of each flax and fish oil


----------



## Robboe (Jun 18, 2003)

Flax has GLA, so it's a reasonable choice. But if i had to choose one fat source to live on for the rest of my life, it'd be fish oil, easy.


----------

